# Nissan Releases Relocation Update



## journauto (Mar 10, 2006)

GARDENA, Calif. --(Business Wire)-- April 25, 2006
Nissan North America, Inc., today released updated information related to the pending relocation of its headquarters
operations from California.

On Nov. 10, 2005, Nissan announced it would relocate its headquarters to the Nashville, Tenn., area this summer. Since then,
Nissan has actively assisted employees by providing information and by scheduling familiarization trips to destination areas so that they
could make informed decisions about whether they would relocate.

Today, Nissan announced that:
-- More than 42 percent of headquarters employees have decided to relocate. This figure includes administrative assistant and
clerical employees, who were offered the relocation option by Nissan. Generally, these employees are not included in
corporate relocations nor do they typically agree to move;

-- Excluding administrative assistant and clerical employees, more than 45 percent of the professional, managerial and
executive employees have said they will relocate;

-- More than 200 people have been hired or are considering
offers;

-- Almost 27,000 resumes have been received since the relocation
announcement last year.

"The retention percentage is in line with expectations, and we're happy that hundreds of talented people have decided to stay with
Nissan as we continue to profitably grow our business," said Jim Morton, Senior Vice President, Administration and Finance. "We're also
pleased that nearly 200 highly qualified people have joined our team in the past several months and more are likely to join soon.

"As we prepare to move to our new headquarters," Morton added, "we are continuing our intensive recruitment activities through job fairs,
a new website and following up with people who already have expressed interest in working for Nissan."

The vast majority of headquarters positions will move in June and July to temporary offices in the BellSouth Building in downtown
Nashville. Construction of a new permanent headquarters building will begin in June in the Cool Springs area southwest of Nashville in
Franklin, Tenn. That building is expected to be ready for occupancy in mid-2008.

Some positions now at the Gardena headquarters campus will move to other locations in the Nashville area, to the Nissan Technical Center
North America facility in Farmington Hills, Mich., and to the Nissan Motor Acceptance Corp. facility outside Dallas.

Among the headquarters operations being relocated are sales and marketing for Nissan and Infiniti divisions, finance, legal,
communications, product planning, human resources, parts and service, quality assurance, corporate planning, purchasing and information
technology.

In North America, Nissan's operations include automotive styling, engineering, consumer and corporate financing, sales and marketing,
distribution and manufacturing. More information on Nissan in North America and the complete line of Nissan and Infiniti vehicles can be
found online at http://www.NissanUSA.com and http://www.infiniti.com.

NNA Corporate Communications
Frederique Le Greves, 310-771-5025
or 
Fred Standish, 310-771-5946
or
visit the Nissan Online News Bureau at: 
http://www.nissannews.com


----------

